# Croatian (BCS): Redni brojevi i tačke



## natasha2000

Vidim na mnogim hrvatskim sajtovima (uključujući i hrvatsku Vikipediju), da se rimski brojevi pišu sa tačkom. Takođe vidim i tačku iza broja ispred drugih interpunkcijskih znakova. Konkretno:

Franjo II. (1859.-1880.)

Prema srpskom pravopisu (koji se nije menjao što se tih stvari tiče od 1960. godine), iza rimskih brojeva ne pišu se tačke, kao ni iza rednih brojeva ispred drugih interpunkcijskih znakova. Takođe, između godina bi stajala crta, a ne crtica. Otprilike ovako:

Franjo II (1859—1880)

Zanima me da li je ova praksa prema aktuelnom hrvatskom pravopisu ispravna, ili se ipak radi o vrlo čestoj grešci?


----------



## balerina

Tocka se iza broja pise kada je broj redni tj. kada citas "Franjo drugi". Kada bi se citalo "Franjo dva" onda ne bi bilo tocke. Ili npr.
U 3. je godini zivota. - U trecoj je godini zivota.
To je 3. obljetnica. - To je treca obljetnica.
U 3. je razredu. - U trecem je razredu.
Ali
Ima 3 godine. - Ima tri godine.
To je tako po pravopisu, nije greska.


----------



## natasha2000

Oprosti, ali ja sam govorila o rimskim, ne o arapskim brojevima s jedne strane, a s druge o arapskim rednim brojevima kada im sledi drugi interpunkcijski znak, kao na primer zarez, zagrada, crta. 

Primeri koje si dala apsolutno su validni i u srpskom pravopisu, ali to ipak nema veze sa onim što sam ja pitala


----------



## slavic_one

Ako se nije mijenjao od vremena kada sam ja išao u osnovnu školu, onda po hrvatskom pravopisu i iza rimskih brojeva ako su redni treba pisati točka.
Isto vrijedi i za arapske, tako da nema veze što je iza, interpunkcijski znak ili ne.
A što se tiče crte i "crtice" ... u čemu je razlika? Kada pišeš rukom jel mjeriš koliko je nanometara?


----------



## natasha2000

slavic_one said:


> Ako se nije mijenjao od vremena kada sam ja išao u osnovnu školu, onda po hrvatskom pravopisu i iza rimskih brojeva ako su redni treba pisati točka.



Hvala ti na odgovoru. Pošto vidim da si veoma mlad, pretpostavljam da je to neka skora izmena, nakon raspada SFRJ. A šta je sa tačkom iza rednog arapskog broja ispred nekog drugog interpunkcijskog znaka?


----------



## balerina

Ispricavam se sto nisam potpuno odgovorila. Ista ova pravila odnose se i na arapske i na rimske brojeve, nema razlike. Isto tako, ako iza broja dolazi slovo/rijec/interpunkcijski znak, a broj je redni dolazi tocka. I između brojeva kao (1859.-1880.) dolazi crtica sto bi znacilo da je Franjo II. (1859.-1880.) tocno napisano. nadam se da sam sad sve obuhvatila


----------



## natasha2000

slavic_one said:


> A što se tiče crte i "crtice" ... u čemu je razlika? Kada pišeš rukom jel mjeriš koliko je nanometara?



Prema srpskom pravopisu, vrlo je velika razlika u upotrebi crte i crtice. Ta pravila stoje u Pravopisu srpskohrvatskoga jezika iz 1960. godine, tako da ako ima neke promene, takođe je došla nakon raspada SFRJ. Recimo da se crta koristi između dve reči, dok se crtica koristi u polusloženicama. Takođe, crta vrlo često ima prazan prostor ispred i iza, dok crtica nikad nema prazan prostor. Takođe, crta je otprilike duplo duža od crtice.


----------



## natasha2000

balerina said:


> Ispricavam se sto nisam potpuno odgovorila. Ista ova pravila odnose se i na arapske i na rimske brojeve, nema razlike. Isto tako, ako iza broja dolazi slovo/rijec/interpunkcijski znak, a broj je redni dolazi tocka. I između brojeva kao (1859.-1880.) dolazi crtica sto bi znacilo da je Franjo II. (1859.-1880.) tocno napisano. nadam se da sam sad sve obuhvatila



Zahvaljujem najlepše. Samo još jedno pitanje, oko crte/crtice. Kada se koristi crta (ako se koristi) u hrvatskom modernom pravopisu?


----------



## slavic_one

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Hvala ti na odgovoru. Pošto vidim da si veoma mlad, pretpostavljam da je to neka skora izmena, nakon raspada SFRJ.


Nema na čemu. Vrlo vjerojatno, pošto znam da je puno ljudi pisalo rimske bez točke, pa sam zato i zamaptio da je to pogrešno 



			
				natasha2000 said:
			
		

> A šta je sa tačkom iza rednog arapskog broja ispred nekog drugog interpunkcijskog znaka?





			
				slavic_one said:
			
		

> Isto vrijedi i za arapske, tako da nema veze što je iza, interpunkcijski znak ili ne.





			
				natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Prema srpskom pravopisu, vrlo je velika razlika u upotrebi crte i crtice. Ta pravila stoje u Pravopisu srpskohrvatskoga jezika iz 1960. godine, tako da ako ima neke promene, takođe je došla nakon raspada SFRJ. Recimo da se crta koristi između dve reči, dok se crtica koristi u polusloženicama. Takođe, crta vrlo često ima prazan prostor ispred i iza, dok crtica nikad nema prazan prostor. Takođe, crta je otprilike duplo duža od crtice.



Evo mogu ti reći da nikada nisam čuo o nekom sličnom pravilu što se tiče crte i crtice, znam samo da mi se ta crta automatski stvori od crtice u Officeu kada dam poslije nje razmak (ako ne isključim tu automatiku).


----------



## natasha2000

U Ofisu to ide kad iza crtice staviš prostor. Ako ga ne staviš, ne pravi se crta. No, kako Ofis nije pravljen prema srpskom ili hrvatskom pravopisu, već prema engleskom, to malo da ima veze sa ovim o čemu mi sad pričamo.


----------

